# Shipping



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

I am new to shipping fish so I need some help.

I'm going to be shipping from downtown Toronto to Thunder Bay (within Ontario). I've noticed UPS and FedEx are very expensive, so I looked at Purolator and it's no more than $30 for express shipping!! Has anyone used purolator before?

I will also need 4~5 breather bags but don't know where I can find them, since I'm not buying bulk. I am buying from Menagerie, and they said they might have some, but I'm just making sure I have everything, just in case!

Do I double bag breather bags? If so, I assume I double bag using 2 breather bags, and not a breather + regular bag? Stupid question lol.

Will I need a heat pack? I'll be shipping June 3rd.

Anything else I might need, please point out!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You will also need a box. Ask at a lfs for one, they usually give them away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

Well yeah I will need a box.

But any thoughts on purolator? I think they toss around boxes a lot, which is why I maybe don't hear about it when it comes to shipping fish?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I always use Canada Post for shipping. They have overnight service, I've used the 2 day service to BC a couple of times and the fish have always arrived fine.


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

2 day huh? Yeah they're xpresspost 2 business day is $30 which is not bad... but still Purolator does next day for $30. I'd imagine they both treat their boxes the same by tossing them around...


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I use Canada Post but have found my purolator shipments more reliable. You only need one breather bag and don't use them with a regular bag as it defeats the purpose.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Purolator is owned by Canada post, and my understanding was that you couldn't ship water in the mail.


----------

